# my pygos in my 750g



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's a few pics of some of my pygos. X-drugy took them with his camera so the pics are a lot better quality than mine. Enjoy




























My 13" tern









13" tern and 13" cariba


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

What size are those piraya ? and Nice shots


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

And a few more



























What do you think?


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

The pirayas are between 11-11 1/2".


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

FOCk........

WOW that last photo with the three piraya just made me soil my pants ....Dam that tank and fish are off the hook


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

truly aswome.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Incredible nice tank Stick









With this tank you can try all sides of setup what is possible in aquaristique
















Beautiful shoal pygo's you have there , awsome piraya's man


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Man, that tank is just awesome.. Pirayas have excellent color.. Definitly my favorite tank!







Continue posting pics of those monsters!!


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 13, 2005)

Like to see a pic of the whole tank, great fish though.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Dragonrider said:


> Like to see a pic of the whole tank, great fish though.
> [snapback]864392[/snapback]​


look under 750g cont. Theres a few in that post. Pics of the whole tank don't show the fish because you have to be so far away to get the 10' of the tank.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Look at those piraya. Flammage


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

That tank is amazing.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

the picture of that piraya is just awesome....the flaming on that fish is amazing











> Pics of the whole tank don't show the fish because you have to be so far away to get the 10' of the tank.


you cant see a 12" piraya in a 10 foot long tank??

I'd still like to see a full tank shot







I will look where u said that you had full tank shots posted!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they are looking great in that monster tank


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

Verry nice tank man


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

Man those are some monsters!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Beautiful, i love your piraya


----------



## Sick Of It All (Jan 27, 2005)

Awesome Pygo's. How long have u had that Cariba? It seems to be more elongated than my old Cariba that was 12".


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

awsome. some day i cannot wait to have a tank that large


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Very nice fish, how about a full tank shot?


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Sick Of It All said:


> Awesome Pygo's. How long have u had that Cariba? It seems to be more elongated than my old Cariba that was 12".
> [snapback]865067[/snapback]​


By the end of this March it will be 3 yrs that I've had that cariba. He was about 3 or 4" when I got him.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

JesseD said:


> the picture of that piraya is just awesome....the flaming on that fish is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to stand 16' away to get the whole 10' lenght of the tank in the pic and then the tank is 4' deep.......So when your taking a pic of a foot long fish from 16-20' away they tend to look pretty small and not so impressive. I guess thats what I was trying to say. I'll see if I can get a good one for you tonight. Keep in mind that the tank is extremely incomplete in it's current setting. It's gonna take at least a year till I have it where I want it to be.


----------



## Sick Of It All (Jan 27, 2005)

> By the end of this March it will be 3 yrs that I've had that cariba. He was about 3 or 4" when I got him.


Nice growth rate on em.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Bloody amazing stick.... The pirayas are just magnificent.

keep us posted of the progress. I specially interested to see what deco you do to that monster tank


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That tank is simply amazing, just like those beautiful looking piraya's and caribes.
























This makes me so jealous


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Sting,

Enormous Tank You have there. For how long have You now kept the Giant Redbellies (Tern variants)?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

OUTSTANDING tank you have bro!









Just curious why you place eggcrate under the river rock with what appears to be sand under it?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

those p's are sick.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

harrykaa said:


> Hey Sting,
> 
> Enormous Tank You have there. For how long have You now kept the Giant Redbellies (Tern variants)?
> [snapback]865472[/snapback]​


It will be two years ago this May when I got those little baby terns. They were dime size when I got them and that one grew to 13" in just a little over a year and a half. The other two aren't too far behind either.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

those piraya are fuckin sweet


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> OUTSTANDING tank you have bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I was waiting for someone to ask that question. I can't believe it took this long. You can see it in almost every picture and it looks ugly as hell. That will all be covered up with trimwork when the basements finished.

That's all part of my experiemental custom undergravel filtration system. I had six 1" holes drilled on the bottom of the tank, 3 in the front half and 3 in the back half. I have 5 peguin 1140 powerheads running attatched to the undergravel. The eggcrate is my sift for all the sh*t and the sand funnels the sh*t down the holes. All I have to do is open 2 valves that empty right into my floor drain. I have a faucet plumbed right in the back so all I have to there is turn the knob to fill it. I always leave both the fill and empty valves slightly open so I'm constantly emptying right from the bottom and filling with fresh water. So far everything is working great. I still haven't found the perfect mix between fill and empty but it really doesn't matter. I'm usually draining about 10-20 gallons everyday anyway to flush the crap out from the bottom. I have a tapeline on the back of the tank and always try to fill it back to the top of that. So far the water level hasn't moved half the width of that tape line. If you guys want some more details I can start another post. I even have a few pics if I can find them in my computer.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Sweeeettt!!!


----------



## gottagitdemps (Feb 25, 2004)

THAT SKELETON IS OFF THE CHAINS!!!!!

oh and the fish make me soil my pants over and over


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Stick said:


> It will be two years ago this May when I got those little baby terns. They were dime size when I got them and that one grew to 13" in just a little over a year and a half. The other two aren't too far behind either.
> [snapback]866927[/snapback]​


*Hi Stick,*

Awesome!

I have also noticed the fast growth rate of _Pygocentrus nattereri_. My 4 RB's have grown from 1" to over 5" in 2½ months. The growth you are talking about from 1" to 13" in 1½ plus years is very interesting.

The fact that _P. nattereri_ is claimed to reach a length of 13-14 inches does not apply here. I regard ternetzi being one variant of _P. nattereri_.
We know that fishes unlike mammals do grow through their entire life.
That means it is likely that your 13" specimen will reach a lenght well above 15".

Your water drainage system in a huge tank seems to be very clever one. The fact is that in order to get Piranhas grow fast in aquarium, the water change is an essential factor.
I myself change water after every feeding. As my RB's eat every day very eagerly, this means a weekly change of 25-30g in a 68g tank.
But because of this the water is always clear and fishes active and healthy.

One important thing is also that you buy your fishes when they are not only small but also very young. Thus their growth is not disturbed at any phase.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

your piraya are freakin SWEET


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

damn massive tank, great growth rate also on ur fish!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

harrykaa said:


> *Hi Stick,*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> ...


That is a very good point you raised about buying fish not just small but very young. The only fish in this tank that were bought bigger than 4" are the wild red, one of the pirayas, and the smallest tern. It is no coincidence that they are also the fish that I consider to have the least potential in the tank. The piraya I bout at 7 1/2" 2 1/2 yrs ago and he is only 11 1/2" now. The other 2 pirayas I bought at 2" a little over a year and a half ago and they are already cought up to him. My buddy gave me the smallest tern. When he bought him he was 7" I think and he was bigger than my little guys, my little guys quickly passed him up and continue to pull away. The wild red was also my buddies and he was about 5 or 6" when he got him and now my little reds that I just picked up this past fall are gaining ground on him and soon will be past him. He also had a disease in the tank which I believe stunted their growth but as a rule I've always liked to buy my fish small ( dime size when possible) so I know they are getting the best care right off the bat and can reach their max potential.

So does anyone want to see how I have this filtration system set up? If so maybe I can start a new thread tonight.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Stick, lets see more about that undergravel filter man


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Alright man. I'll start it here because I'll have to explain it with all pics. It may get moved so check out the filtration board also if your interested. It may end up over there.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

nice pygo's those pirayas are amazing! can u show us a full tank shot???


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Lets see a full tank shot.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

woooww i love it


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Sounds like the king of all set-up's to me. Do you have your entertainment system down there too? That would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Very very sweeet!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Still waiting for that full tank shot!!


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice tank!

Quick question, why the layer of sand, egg crate then big rock?
edit******
nm I just was skimming the posts and found the answer,.
Hows that working out for you?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I'm in shock over those piraya! Extremely orange, high flame, huge (in size), and just amazing!








Very nice!!!
is that supposed to be a deformed skeleton or what?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Still waiting for that full tank shot!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already taken one... just need to go do a search on his name and for topics and you will find one...


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

homebrewed said:


> Nice tank!
> 
> Quick question, why the layer of sand, egg crate then big rock?
> edit******
> ...


I have a post on that with pics up right now. Titled "how I clean and filter my 750g"
It's working great so far.

I took acouple full tank shots tonight I'll see if any turned out. Thay all looked pretty blurry on the camera but I'll see what I can do.


----------

